# 69 Valley Pan recomendations



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey all,

I pulled my Pontiac 400 last night. I'm looking to order parts I need/may need this weekend. I assume I need a valley pan, won't know until it's opened up, so I'm looking for recommendations or pointers on installation, brand/model etc etc... I.E. Stainless divider for the water pump etc...

I'm a "stock guy" so I'm aware there is a OE and non OE type. I also know there can be a leaking problem so any pointers would be greatly appreciated!! 

Thanks, Dan


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the original factory style, as long as it will fit and not have any clearance issues with the rest of your plans.

Bear


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks BearGFR, OE shouldn't be a problem I don't plan to do much in the way of upgrades... much appreciated.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Turns out mine was reusable along with the oil pan... Saved a few Franklins there. Use a one piece oil pan gasket with a BOP rear crank seal. I hope my oil leaks are in the past now.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

"...I.E. Stainless divider for the water pump..."

Don't know where the best price is. But here's one sold on Ebay & Amazon.

1969 81 Pontiac Water Pump Divider Plate Stainless Steel | eBay

https://www.amazon.com/Parts-Place-Pontiac-Water-Divider/dp/B00H87B0VG

Butler sells it for $28.95 + shipping.

http://butlerperformance.com/i-2459...late-set-ape-n140pl.html?ref=category:1234742

Here's one for about twice the price.

http://www.jegs.com/i/RestoParts/75...NkgPuAo6pxiczWkxVRXxXd5ex8lHrsdeslBoCeCDw_wcB

Probably be a good idea to replace your water pump sleeves. I noticed they are offered on that Amazon ad I linked. Also, just about any place that sells the plate, sell the sleeves too. Don't forget to reduce the clearance between the plate and the water pump impeller fins. A big gap will reduce water pump efficiency. 

http://www.wallaceracing.com/water-pump-mods.php

http://forums.maxperformanceinc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=411256


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the link bigD. Dan


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

dan woodland said:


> Turns out mine was reusable along with the oil pan... Saved a few Franklins there. Use a one piece oil pan gasket with a BOP rear crank seal. I hope my oil leaks are in the past now.


They will be if installed correctly, my '67 doesn't leak a drop now.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

dan woodland said:


> Thanks for the link bigD. Dan


PS... I got the sleeves with stainless bits as well.


----------

